# Đọc sách cho bé - hành động cần thiết trong quá trình nuôi dạy trẻ



## ngoclan (10/9/19)

Khuyến khích trí sáng tạo, khả năng tìm tòi học hỏi của bé bằng hành động thiết thực nhất, đó chính là đọc sách cho trẻ nghe!

*Nên đọc sách cho bé nghe vào lúc mấy tuổi?*
Theo nghiên cứu từ Viện Nhi khoa của Mỹ, mẹ nên bắt đầu lộ trình đọc sách cho bé ngay khi bé còn nhỏ, có thể vài tuần sau sinh.
Tuy thực tế là đến 6 tháng tuổi trẻ mới có thể có sự hứng thú nhất định với sách, nhưng việc cố gắng đọc sách cho bé từ sớm, để con lắng nghe và gần gũi hơn với giọng nói của mẹ là điều nên làm.

*Đọc sách cho trẻ vào thời gian nào trong ngày?*
Đọc sách với thời gian lâu sẽ làm cho bé cảm thấy chán và ít hứng thú, đọc sách với thời gian ít sẽ khiến bé không thể cảm thụ được trọn vẹn câu chuyện, vì thế mẹ nên giữ thời gian đọc sách cho bé trong khoảng 9 đến 10 phút.
Đừng quá lo lắng những hành động mất tập trung của bé như: nhảy, đòi đi ra, gặm và dành lật trang. Tất cả những điều này hoàn toàn tự nhiên và cho thấy sự nhận thức về não bộ của trẻ đang dần gia tăng và phát triển.
Đừng bỏ cuộc, hãy kiên nhẫn nếu một số trẻ ham chơi và hiếu động tỏ vẻ không tập trung với sách. Những sự lặp lại như vậy sẽ giúp bé phát triển não bộ và tư duy, tạo một bước phát triển rất lớn trong giai đoạn ấu nhi của bé.
Khi bố mẹ đã chọn thể loại sách đúng với lứa tuổi mà con vẫn biểu hiện thái độ không tập trung, mẹ hã kiên nhẫn đợi từ 2 đến 3 , sau đó có thể không cần đọc cho bé nữa, mà vui vẻ chờ dịp khác.

*Gợi ý tư thế ngồi đọc sách tốt nhất cho trẻ:*

*



*​Tư thế bé ngồi vào lòng mẹ là tốt nhất vì tư thế này dễ dàng hơn trong việc gây sự chú ý cho bé và bé có thể nghe giọng mẹ/cha ấm hơn.
Tư thế tốt thứ 2 là bé nằm ngửa và cha/mẹ nằm bên phải bé.

*Nên đưa bé đến nhà sách và khuyến khích trẻ tự chọn sách khi con ở độ tuổi nào:*
Thời điểm tốt nhất là khi bé trên 2.5 tuổi. Khi đó 2 bán cầu não của bé phát triển đồng bộ và cân bằng, việc khám phá cái mới, kể cả sách là một niềm vui và là một bài học hữa ích.

*Sách song ngữ có cần thiết để mẹ giới thiệu cho trẻ không?*
Chưa cần thiết nếu bố mẹ có sự quyết định giới thiệu sách song ngữ cho bé trước lúc con lên 3, vì lúc này não bộ bé sẽ tập trung học hỏi Tiếng Việt tốt hơn là tiếp thu những ngoại ngữ khác. Sau 3 tuổi là thời điểm tốt giới thiệu sách song ngữ cho bé.

*Có thể linh hoạt trong thời điểm đọc sách cho trẻ hay không?*
Điều này không có gì được cho là bất hợp lí khi mẹ không có thời gian rảnh cố định đọc sách cho bé mà cần phải có thời gian linh hoạt, do đó, bạn có thể đọc cho bé khi nào bạn và bé rảnh đều tốt cả.
Mẹ nên hiểu được rằng, đọc sách như là một hoạt động trò chơi mà bạn và bé cùng nhau chơi khi thời gian thật sự thoải mái và vui vẻ cho cả hai.

*Nguyên tắc lựa chọn sách cho trẻ em:*

*

*​Chọn sách nên đúng độ tuổi vì não bộ của bé sẽ phát triển đúng độ tuổi.
Bé dưới 1 tuổi nên chọn sách có các tiêu điểm sau:
*Có vật liệu khác nhau như: sách gỗ, sách giấy dày, nhám, bóng, sách vải
* Có hình lớn, màu sắc tương phản, chữ ít.
*Có tiếng động, nhạc.
Bé sau 1 tuổi - 2 tuổi nên chọn sách có nhiều hình ảnh, và có những sticker để bé có thể cầm nắm và lật khám phá.


----------

